# Got some moose!



## wes13 (Oct 6, 2019)

So my neighbor came back from a successful hunting trip and gave me a few roasts. I got top round, bottom round, eye of round and sirloin tip. 

I've had moose before but never cooked any myself. I'm looking for any recommendations that anyone may have smoker or not. Ideas, recipes, tips... any info is very appreciated.

I have a wood burning offset smoker.

Thanks for any info


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 6, 2019)

Smoke at low temps till approx 100° IT, then Reverse Sear to 135° IT and slice as desired.

Cut into steaks, and then smoke/reverse sear as above.

Smoke as above and then braise till tender in dutch oven or crockpot.

Thoroughly wet or dry brine, wrap in bacon and smoke.

Jerky.


----------



## siege (Oct 6, 2019)

Great neighbor to have!!
 I love a big pot of moose stew. The bottom round would work just fine for this. Trim off all the fat and silverside. Render down some pork fat or heat some bacon grease in a Dutch oven. Dice a sweet onion and saute in the fat. Shake cubes of meat in seasoned flour and brown. Cover the meat with a 1/2 and 1/2 mix of water and beef broth, 1/4 cup of Worchestershire sauce and simmer until just tender.
Rough chop a large onion,  potatoes, celery, carrots, and MOST importantly, parsnips into bite size pieces, and add to the pot with a can of diced tomatoes, add enough water to cover. The parsnips are magical with almost any game meat. Simmer until the vegetables are fork tender. Salt and pepper to taste, serve with crusty bread for sopping up the broth.
 If you like a thick broth, add more of the same vegetables that will go in later, chopped up fine while the meat simmers. They will disapear into the stock.


----------



## BC Buck (Oct 11, 2019)

Take the round and cure, these guys can help. Smoke roast and you will have the best pastrami you have ever eaten.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 11, 2019)

It's moose mating season around here I think so I hope I don't run into one(literally). I've only had it once and it was in a stew a very long time ago. From what I remember it was good. 

Chris


----------

